# 2ww - tiredness SOS (IVF/ICSI)



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Does/or has anyone experience/d mega tired spells? Just baked a cake now I'm shattered... basic tasks really seem to be taking it out of me at mo....

I'm on day 7 post ET...... Cramps Friday, Sat and Sun..... pink gel on Friday (when wiped).. and now just constant  dull ache when I stand or sit to long??

Positive Vibes to all Ladies in waiting x x x x

Claire


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Claire

Ah know that feeling....feel actually ok when I go to do something, but then afterwards, have to go 'for a sit down' which is really not like me! 

I'm day day 4 post transfer and crampy too. But think that's still from EC. Big tummytoo. I look pregnant...!  Hope and pray lots of us are and just don't know it yet!  

xx


----------



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

How many did you have put back? x x


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Two lovely juicy ones. Which I'm hoping are making themselves at home as we speak.  How about you? Is this your first time? 

xx


----------



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

Me too... 2 perfect little embies x x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi 
just to say I'm totally shattered too!!!  I'm only 3dpt but walk up the stairs and have to sit down for a rest!! I know that when you are doing nothing sometimes it makes you more tired, but really I am just exhausted!

Still making the most of it and watching tv, reading books (read 5 so far since EC!!!) and sleeping, being waited on etc.... Mind you have to confess I am more than a little bored.  Its crazy isn't it. I crave time for myself to veg normally, but I think cos I am such an active person I don't like doing nothing!!

Hope the rest of the 2ww goes speedily for you and you are not too shattered now
Wobs


----------

